# RNZAF Strike Wing that was...



## pardus (Sep 30, 2014)

Royal New Zealand Air Force.











The only RNZAF crew ejection on HUD recording. Apparently an engine bearing shit itself. The aircraft was later recovered from a swamp.


----------



## Dame (Oct 1, 2014)

Holy shit. That was fairly intense. Even if all I could understand was "Fuckin' hell" and "Jaesus Chroist!"


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2014)

_Scooters...Love em._


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 1, 2014)

A-4's are retiring with no replacement?


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

New Zealand sold all of it's strike aircraft years ago, to a guy in Florida...
They were sold by a liberal government with no plans to replace them.

New Zealand has very recently purchased some Beechcraft T6C Texan II's, that will be the closet thing NZ will have to a strike aircraft. Sad.

http://www.airforce.mil.nz/about-us...id={69abf202-5705-4c3b-b7a2-19561538ba73}.htm



> *25 August 2014*
> 
> The Royal New Zealand Air Force’s first two new pilot training aircraft, the Beechcraft T-6C Texan II will arrive at their new home, RNZAF Base Ohakea on Friday 22 August.
> 
> They are the first of 11 aircraft that will be used as the new pilot training aircraft from 2016, replacing the current CT-4E Airtrainers.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 1, 2014)

We had a very left leaning Government in power and they decided to scrap the deal whereby the A4 was going to be replaced with the F-16.  All of our pilots left for the USAF, RAF and RAAF who welcomed trained fighter pilots with a penchant for CAS with open arms (as one would expect).

The A-4s were kept wrapped in bubblewrap awaiting a buyer which we couldn't manage due to a pesky EUA we signed with you guys where you could yay or nay any potential buyer.  Last I heard a Top Gun outfit wanted to pick them up as they had the F-16 electronics package squashed into them so performed a lot better than the average squawk.

Oddly enough that same party just suffered their worst defeat in history in the election earlier this month.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2014)

Draken purchasing the RNZAF combat wing...

http://a4skyhawk.org/content/draken-international-inc

Interview with Draken's president...

http://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/draken-international-commercial-air-services/


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2014)

If I ever hit the lottery I'd buy a Skyhawk.

Watching the ejection video that was pretty intense. 3 seconds from ejection to impact. The communication was interesting, but I guess the one guy calling the shots had a lot on his mind.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 2, 2014)

pardus said:


> snip



That sale happened with hardly as sniff in the news down here mate.  Pretty sad to see them go, I did a fighting withdrawal from Shepards Hut to the Nursery when I was a scrote and we had one doing fake drops on us, pretty cool for a young lad.


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> That sale happened with hardly as sniff in the news down here mate.  Pretty sad to see them go, I did a fighting withdrawal from Shepards Hut to the Nursery when I was a scrote and we had one doing fake drops on us, pretty cool for a young lad.



That really is sad. The Labour govt has done untold damage to NZ over the years. 
I was on a huge exercise in Waiouru back in the day when they conducted a firepower demo that included Skyhawks and I think Strikemasters dropping live ordinance. Unfortunately I was at WTD at the time doing my JNCO's.


----------

